# overzichtstentoonstelling



## Vellum

Met dit woord wordt bedoeld een overzicht van het werk van de kunstenaar over een aantal jaren of over zijn/haar leven. Maar hoe noem je zoiets in het engels?


----------



## jazyk

Heb je dit gezien? overzichtstentoonstelling - Engelse vertaling – Linguee woordenboek


----------



## Vellum

Dank Jazyk! De beste vertaling is dus 'retrospective' of 'retrospective exhibition'.


----------



## eno2

Ook retrospectieve in het Nederlands dacht ik.


----------



## Brownpaperbag

eno2 said:


> Ook retrospectieve in het Nederlands dacht ik.



In het Belgisch-Nederlands eerder.


----------



## eno2

Brownpaperbag said:


> In het Belgisch-Nederlands eerder.


Wel, dat moet je dan onderbouwen.

Van Dale geeft retrospectieve als znw  vrouwelijk, verwijzend naar retrospectief  bijv. nw. Zonder vermelding BE
VD geeft retrospectief echter ook  als znw (het), gedefinieerd als "retrospectieve tentoonstelling" Zonder vermelding BE. Ik kende het gebruik van "het retrospectief " niet in die betekenis. Wel als terugblik. In retrospectief.

Je kan dus zowel retrospectieve gebruiken als retrospectief voor retrospectieve tentoonstelling. Wat een geluk is, want het is veel korter.

Ik aanvaard het  als standaard Nederlands.


----------



## Brownpaperbag

Ik heb er nog nooit van gehoord, maar dat is niet echt onderbouwen. Dus heb ik gegoogeld op:

Google

Nagenoeg alle treffers verwijzen naar Belgische websites.


----------



## eno2

Google overzichtstentoonstelling is inderdaad overweldigend. 

De bekende grap van ottentottententoonstellingen als mogelijk kandidaat voor het langste Nederlands woord zindert misschien nog na in mijn voorkeur voor retrospectieve  tegenover het lange overzichtstentoonstelling.

Hoe dan ook het is algemeen in Vlaanderen en Van Dale zet er geen BE bij, ik benadruk. 

Ik heb er geen enkel bezwaar tegen dat steeds meer Belgisch Nederlands door Van Dale als Standaard Nederlands behandeld wordt.  Als dat tenminste hier het geval mocht zijn.


----------



## Peterdg

eno2 said:


> Wel, dat moet je dan onderbouwen.





eno2 said:


> Dikke Van Dale niet onderbouwd vinden en dat contrasteren met Google..... Dat zegt genoeg als onderbouw.


Wil je nu echt iedereen hier wegjagen?
Brownpaperbag heeft duidelijk genoeg gezegd dat wat hij zei niet echt onderbouwd was. En, zijn opmerking dat het waarschijnlijk eigen aan België is, is zeer waardevol. Wist jij het? Ik niet. "Retrospectieve" is voor mij, zij het niet courant, dan toch een zeer vertrouwd begrip. Als het dat niet is voor een Nederlander, dan is dat waardevolle informatie, wat de dikke van Dale daar ook wel of niet over zegt.


----------



## eno2

Peterdg said:


> Wil je nu echt iedereen hier wegjagen?



 Geen Persoonlijke aanvallen a.u.b. . Terwijl jij mij quote [ quootte, wat een kemel, niet enkel de t verdubbelt van dit anglicisme maar ook de o] was ik aan het editen.

Het inhoudelijke deel van je reactie heeft dus mijn antwoord eigenlijk niet nodig.

maar ten overvloede:




eno2 said:


> Google overzichtstentoonstelling is inderdaad overweldigend.



Linguee was al doorslaggevend voor overzichtstentoonstelling  als Standaard Nederlands.


jazyk said:


> Heb je dit gezien? overzichtstentoonstelling - Engelse vertaling – Linguee woordenboek


Bij de eerste reactie was dat al beslecht.

De rest ging over retrospectieve, voor mij het spontane woord.
Als Van Dale bij retrospectieve geen BE plaatst, blijft dat voor mij Standaard Nederlands.

@Brownpaperbag: No offense meant. En bedankt voor je meldingen.


----------



## Brownpaperbag

eno2 said:


> @Brownpaperbag: No offense meant. En bedankt voor je meldingen.



No worries. En graag gedaan.


----------



## eno2




----------



## jedna

Karel Appel


----------

